# Morning pictures.



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Took a few pics out the kitchen window. Not the best quality since they are from my phone. Habits change quick with a little snow.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

nice pictures. Wish I had that kind of view from my kitchen window.


----------



## basser53 (May 14, 2005)

Nice pics. Yello Yelper helps a bunch!!!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

great pictures. I spent the weekend in the stand and didn't see any deer. now I know why, they was all at the feeders, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I did the same....phone pic from the kitchen window yesterday afternoon.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

if I had a view like those I know where i'd be hunting. would love to have a nice doe to make into summer sausage. my son got a nice doe last Saturday. I'm sure he'll share some of his sausage with me. so I'm not going to go hungry, LOL. to have a view like you guys have is priceless.
sherman


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Actually Sherman my wife has hunted the feeder. I put a blind on the back porch and she poked a buck out of it several years ago. 87 yards with a smoke pole. Heart shot. She was proud of it big time. Her first deer. I had it mounted for her. Of course I gutted it and butchered it for her as well. Lol


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Very nice....I thought you said there weren't any deer in Hocking County?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I think they are waiting on me to build them a fire this morning.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> Very nice....I thought you said there weren't any deer in Hocking County?


No...thats caseyroo who says theres no deer left in the state...


----------



## Rainbow Record (Jul 13, 2012)

Same here making the rounds


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Great pics bobk.
Headed to Hocking in the morning bobk. Down off 565. Hunting some private property that butts up to Wayne National. Hoping to bring one of those Hocking County corn fed deer back to Fairfield Co.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Good luck tomorrow on the hunt!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks bob.


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Shad Rap said:


> No...thats caseyroo who says theres no deer left in the state...


Show me where you can provide information that the deer herd has not declined over the last 5 years? It's a fact! Don't worry, there won't be deer there soon; did you see those killer turkeys in the picture? Damn state planted those turkeys to cull the deer herd lol. Can't teach stupid!


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

Under my bird feeders this morning. 15 total.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

bobk said:


> Good luck tomorrow on the hunt!


yeah good luck to you. I hunted the 1st 2 weekends of our muzzleloader season and didn't see that 1st deer. my oldest son seen plenty of them and took a nice doe. that's hunting.
sherman


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Well guys...thanks for wishing me luck. Had we been turkey hunting would have been a huge success. Bobk, didn't bring any of your deer home from Hocking. Did see a couple crossing Clearcreek Rd. in the park on the way down about 0500. 
Six of us hunted. Four in blinds, two on the ground. Only one small doe seen and she got a pass. Probably only heard 5-6 shots from daylight till dark.
Came out around noon and took a drive on some of the close by roads through Wayne National. Not a car parked in any of the pull offs we saw.
For the most part...woods pretty much dead.

But had a great time hunting with some old friends.
One of those days when you can say " a bad day hunting is always better than a good day working.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I told you there weren't any deer left in Hocking county.  Glad you enjoyed the time with your friends though.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

fastwater said:


> Well guys...thanks for wishing me luck. Had we been turkey hunting would have been a huge success. Bobk, didn't bring any of your deer home from Hocking. Did see a couple crossing Clearcreek Rd. in the park on the way down about 0500.
> Six of us hunted. Four in blinds, two on the ground. Only one small doe seen and she got a pass. Probably only heard 5-6 shots from daylight till dark.
> Came out around noon and took a drive on some of the close by roads through Wayne National. Not a car parked in any of the pull offs we saw.
> For the most part...woods pretty much dead.
> ...


yeah I spent the 1st 2 weekends hunting our muzzleloader season and didn't see a deer except the 1 my son got. but I had a beautiful hunt. was hunting up in northern Indiana and for the most part had snow on the ground. and I love being up a tree when its all white on the ground. and when it was snowing it was even better. hunted my sons stand the last 2 days I hunted. he had been seeing deer but I didn't see anything. its kinda like fishing and not catching, I was hunting and not killing, LOL.
sherman


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bobk said:


> I told you there weren't any deer left in Hocking county.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha!
We'll give it another try come Jan. Another hunt planned by the same crew then. 
Saw pics taken last week from a few trail cams with some excellent bucks.
Including one big boy that I'd guess to be in the 180-185 class. 
Saw some rubs and a few scrapes still be ing tended to as well. 

In all...a great time. Come Jan. a score or two will just be icing on the cake.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

sherman51 said:


> yeah I spent the 1st 2 weekends hunting our muzzleloader season and didn't see a deer except the 1 my son got. but I had a beautiful hunt. was hunting up in northern Indiana and for the most part had snow on the ground. and I love being up a tree when its all white on the ground. and when it was snowing it was even better. hunted my sons stand the last 2 days I hunted. he had been seeing deer but I didn't see anything. its kinda like fishing and not catching, I was hunting and not killing, LOL.
> sherman


Absolutely on the 'hunting not killing' or 'fishing not catching'.

Have been on many a hunting/fishing trips that I felt were huge success's that didn't include bringing home a lot of game. Especially as I've gotten older and value things a bit differently than I used to. 
Though I still hunt/fish almost as hard as I used to, the 'have to' mindset/thrill of killing the biggest buck or catching the biggest fish isn't what it used to be. Actually, there have been times I catch myself more and more letting a respectable buck walk when Ive got the opportunity to take him that I've seen earlier that year. Have even raised the bow/gun and sighted in only to not let the arrow fly or pull the trigger. Rather just enjoying watching him strut his stuff as he walks off.


----------

